# Mexico City Christmas Tour



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm signing up for a Mexico City tour over the Christmas holiday with Charter Club Tours in Ajijic. I'm wondering about the temps in the city during that time. Mostly during the day and evening. If anyone is interested the website for the tour is: Mexico City Christmas Tour. Since I'm coming from Catemaco, I'll meet the tour in Mexico City instead of Ajijic. I've toured with them before to Patzquaro for the Day of the Dead celebration and it was very well done and enjoyable. I'm excited to be touring Mexico City with them in December.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> I'm signing up for a Mexico City tour over the Christmas holiday with Charter Club Tours in Ajijic. I'm wondering about the temps in the city during that time. Mostly during the day and evening. If anyone is interested the website for the tour is: Mexico City Christmas Tour. Since I'm coming from Catemaco, I'll meet the tour in Mexico City instead of Ajijic. I've toured with them before to Patzquaro for the Day of the Dead celebration and it was very well done and enjoyable. I'm excited to be touring Mexico City with them in December.


During the day it should be warmish and sunny, but it could get chilly at night, so be sure to bring a warm sweater or light coat with you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

F65-70 afternoons, 50/55 morning and evening ... down to F35-40 overnight. Bring a jacket, and sweater. People in the city layer their clothing in order to be prepared for the day in its entirety.


----------

